# So...what color was the pencil?



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 26, 2009)

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2009)

My guess - blue.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 26, 2009)

I took my first mechanical PE in CA and my pencil is balck color in NCEES with October 2009 on it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2009)

Whoa, it had the date on it?

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 26, 2009)

I had the black with 2009 in pomona, these did not work very well I had to get 2 replacements.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 26, 2009)

Any pics of this year's pencils???


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

I 2nd the 'back in black' w/ October 2009 date - another change was that the little sine wave graphy thing on the cover of most ncees study manuals was also on the pencil, though maybe they did that starting last April(?)


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 26, 2009)

I kept mine...I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 26, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> I had the black with 2009 in pomona, these did not work very well I had to get 2 replacements.


when I took the FE and when I took the PE the pencils were the crappiest mechanical pencils I have ever met... seems like the engineering board would spring for a decently designed writing utensil... at least for the mechanical engineering test... after all it is a MECHANICAL pencil...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

we were given two right off the bat, so i totally kept 'em both. I lost my blue FE pencil, but still have the red FS one. Black is the coolest definitely anyways


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 26, 2009)

I wonder if they are now date coding them because people have bought old ones into the test and it wasn't noticed.

Interesting...


----------



## maryannette (Oct 26, 2009)

^ Well there's only so many colors. Then what, change the shape?


----------



## maryannette (Oct 26, 2009)

I just got very nostalgic. I took my pencil from 2 1/2 years ago out of my pencil cup and held it for a moment. There is still lead left to click out and the eraser was used minimally. Funny, though, I tried to take the eraser cap off and it will not come of easily. Do you think it is made not to be taken apart? Maybe somebody would be sneaky enough to get some test material into that small plastic tube.

Anyway, I had a sentimental moment with my pencil.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

^ cigarette?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 26, 2009)

Not sure why they are making a big deal of the pencils, I had to take the time to get two replacments and ran out of room on a couple of problems (afternnoon) working in the test booklet makes the test more difficult. I also was not allowed to wear my lucky Ferrari hat!!!!


----------



## atle (Oct 26, 2009)

In MD, mine was was white with black NCEES, the logo, and October 2009. It has a black grip as well.

So the come in colors, eh? Maybe I'll get to collect them all.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 26, 2009)

^I'm hoping to only have one from the PE to go with the one from the FE.


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine was white with black letters &amp; grip too, October 2009 printed on it. However, the proctor wouldn't let me take it with me because they were afraid they wouldn't have enough for the next day's exam.

This was in Northern CA at the Cow Palace (yes, it does smell like cows)

No souvenir for me from my big exciting PE Exam Day


----------



## maryannette (Oct 26, 2009)

Something else I noticed about my pencil! Made in France! "FRANCE" is molded into the pocket clip.


----------



## Yingli (Oct 26, 2009)

It is white with NCEES and October 2009 in Black.


----------



## pelaw (Oct 26, 2009)

White with black NCEES 2009


----------



## JoeysVee (Oct 26, 2009)

Here she is....



arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Yingli (Oct 26, 2009)

It is the same as mine


----------



## nashbmattPE (Oct 26, 2009)

same in nc


----------



## chaocl (Oct 26, 2009)

same in CA


----------



## PKT1106 (Oct 27, 2009)

Same in KY


----------



## Kaldric (Oct 29, 2009)

That's what I got in Utah. I kept mine, but I left early so I don't know if I was supposed to leave it.


----------



## chaocl (Oct 29, 2009)

Kaldric said:


> That's what I got in Utah. I kept mine, but I left early so I don't know if I was supposed to leave it.


You can take it with you because there a date on it and you can not use the next time for the PE exam.


----------



## Kaldric (Oct 29, 2009)

I only mentioned it because of SparksFlying's comment above.


----------



## humner (Oct 29, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Here she is....View attachment 2919
> View attachment 2920
> 
> 
> Same as in VT, but ours was scratch and sniff maple syrup on the pocket clip


----------



## papuanomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Same in Arkansas! I kept mine for sure


----------



## civil_engr05 (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't figure out what I want to do with mine. Take it to work and start using it? Or leave it at home as a keepsake of the time it took? I guess I'll make that decision after I get my results back tomorrow.


----------



## sedonacoon (Dec 22, 2009)

civil_engr05 said:


> I can't figure out what I want to do with mine. Take it to work and start using it? Or leave it at home as a keepsake of the time it took? I guess I'll make that decision after I get my results back tomorrow.


I am going to tape my pencial to the picture frame that holds the official certificate.


----------



## z06dustin (Dec 22, 2009)

civil_engr05 said:


> I can't figure out what I want to do with mine. Take it to work and start using it? Or leave it at home as a keepsake of the time it took? I guess I'll make that decision after I get my results back tomorrow.


I've already lost mine. I lose more pencils than anyone.


----------



## A.O. (Dec 22, 2009)

civil_engr05 said:


> I can't figure out what I want to do with mine. Take it to work and start using it? Or leave it at home as a keepsake of the time it took? I guess I'll make that decision after I get my results back tomorrow.


Good Luck! Hopefully you will want to keep it as a trophy for your victory.

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## PA_Mining_Engr (Dec 29, 2009)

Left mine on the desk......didn't know at the time they were coveted or else I would have taken it and put it on eBay! :eyebrows:


----------



## jd2u (Dec 29, 2009)

papuanomad said:


> Same in Arkansas! I kept mine for sure


DITTO. Just can't seem to put my hand on it at the moment. It's in the box with reference material. Now that I passed I'll have to get it out and frame it or rub it for more good luck...

"Happy New Year" from South Arkansas!!!


----------



## alison (Dec 31, 2009)

I finally moved all of my exam materials into my office (thought it was bad luck to bring them in before the results arrived!), and I found my pencil at the bottom of the crate  I'll probably wind up taping it behind the frame I put the certificate in.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 4, 2010)

alison said:


> I finally moved all of my exam materials into my office (thought it was bad luck to bring them in before the results arrived!), and I found my pencil at the bottom of the crate  I'll probably wind up taping it behind the frame I put the certificate in.


Actually it is not bad luck. I move my study material from my office to home after the exam and the result come few month later that I fail my FE. The second time that I leave all study material in my office and I pass the FE!

So this time I will keep my study material in the office (I need it sometimes for my work)


----------

